# duda sobre contador bcd en 3 digitos 4553



## manolo1177 (Abr 5, 2008)

hola todos.. saben como puedo reemplazar un integrado 4553 (contador bcd en 3 digitos) por otro empaquetado o arreglo que haga la misma funcion ya que no he podido conseguir el 4553.. muchas gracias..


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 5, 2008)

Proba el 74C926


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2008)

CD4553 = MC14553 

Tal vez con otro nombre


----------

